# NORTH JERSEY BOTTLE SHOW & SALE NOV. 14TH



## epackage (Nov 6, 2021)

Next Sunday at the Pompton Lakes Elks Club, our 51st Annual Show and Sale!!!

If you tell the guy at the ticket desk that you know me, he'll only charge you $3.00, and let your kids in for free!!!!

One of New Jersey's TOP SHOWS, Be There Or Be Square!!!


----------



## Signman (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello, hope to meet some members of this site at the show. Stop by and say hello. My table is on aisle when you enter hall from lobby.
Also buying advertising signs, license plates, etc - if you have anything to sell, bring it along.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 14, 2021)

I had a wonderful time today. It was great to meet everyone. Thanks again Jimmy. I got some nice things. I met Badger and NY digger Steve. Very nice guys. The show was certainly a day maker.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Signman (Nov 14, 2021)

Thanks guys for coming today and supporting our show!


----------



## Signman (Nov 17, 2021)

Here are a few photos I took:


----------



## Signman (Nov 17, 2021)

,


----------



## Signman (Nov 17, 2021)

,


----------



## Signman (Nov 17, 2021)

,


----------



## Signman (Nov 17, 2021)

,


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Nov 17, 2021)

Great pictures. I didn't take any. Next time I will try to remember.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

